# Newbie considering moving to Malaga



## Shane_*79 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi there

First time posting on this forum and actually any forum. I was hoping to get a bit of advice?
I'm 35, single and have been living in the UK for the last eleven years. I've been to Malaga a couple of times, visited Seville and Granada, and love the lifestyle in spain so I'm considering trialling a move there.
My intention is to continue working in the UK and commute to Malaga on my days off as I work a four on, four off shift pattern. 
My main concern is to have good public transport to Malaga airport with low travel time. I was wondering if anybody could recommend some good locations to rent in, ideally with a nice social scene, historical, nightlife, access to shopping district, beaches and public transport ? Not asking to much then lol.
Also I'm planning a few trips there in Jan/Feb and was wondering if their would be any expats available to have a chat with and ask questions?
Thanks for your time.

Shane


----------



## Shane_*79 (Dec 2, 2014)

Any additional advice would be greatly appreciated as well.
Cheers.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Shane_*79 said:


> Hi there
> 
> First time posting on this forum and actually any forum. I was hoping to get a bit of advice?
> I'm 35, single and have been living in the UK for the last eleven years. I've been to Malaga a couple of times, visited Seville and Granada, and love the lifestyle in spain so I'm considering trialling a move there.
> ...



Well, there is a good rail link from Fuengirola/Benalmadena/Torremolinos to Malaga airport and its not expensive. Would you be on your own?? It sounds a good idea but you may have to pay your taxes in Spain if thats where you live

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Well, there is a good rail link from Fuengirola/Benalmadena/Torremolinos to Malaga airport and its not expensive. Would you be on your own?? It sounds a good idea but you may have to pay your taxes in Spain if thats where you live
> 
> Jo xxx


if he's taxed at source (as most are in the UK) he'd still pay tax in the UK - he'd just have to do a tax return in Spain...... which doesn't mean paying twice, of course

however - it's possible - with careful planning, with a four on four off rota, to ensure that he doesn't spend enough days (183) in Spain in a calendar year to be tax resident

it would be important to keep proof that he was indeed out of the country more than in - just in case


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Shane_*79 said:


> Hi there
> 
> First time posting on this forum and actually any forum. I was hoping to get a bit of advice?
> I'm 35, single and have been living in the UK for the last eleven years. I've been to Malaga a couple of times, visited Seville and Granada, and love the lifestyle in spain so I'm considering trialling a move there.
> ...


Why look any further than Malaga Capital itself? Sounds to me as though an apartment in the Centro Historico would be tailor made for someone in your position.


----------



## Shane_*79 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi everyone. 
Thank you all for your replies and the advice given especially on the 183 day rule. I was wondering if there was a particular website I could look at to find out a bit more info on this rule. I would prefer to keep my accounts in the UK so this might be more beneficial for me.
Also could anyone recommend some rental websites to look at for Malaga. I've found one so far http://www.pisocompartido.com
Thanks for the advice Lynn_R Centro Historico is perfect.
Cheers again everyone.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Here's another

Spanish property to let, Spanish property long term let, 7,832 properties


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We live in the Torrox/Nerja region. There is an excellent bus service to Malaga or, by car, it is about 40 minutes to the airport. Many of the towns along the coast, particularly to the East of Malaga are steeped in history. Malaga is a wonderful city and may well suit you perfectly. To the West of Malaga is a concrete jungle which is heaving with beer bellies in the summer months !! In the end, it depends on what exactly you are looking for so the best advice is several exploratory trips before making a decision.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Shane_*79 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Thank you all for your replies and advice given especially on the 183 day rule. I was wondering if there was a particular website I could look at to find out a bit more info on this rule. I would prefer to keep my accounts in the UK so this might be more beneficial for me.
> Also could anyone recommend some rental websites to look at for Malaga. I've found one so far Pisocompartido y alquiler de habitaciones
> Thanks for the advice Lynn_R Centro Historico is perfect.
> Cheers again everyone.


Try

casas y pisos en alquiler en centro histórico, málaga — idealista.com

Something there for every budget, depending on how much space you need. Apartments in buildings which have no lift seem to be cheaper, if you could live with that.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Just a thought - sometimes one of the downsides to city centre living is lack of access to proper supermarkets (although the central market in Malaga is superb for fresh food, and maybe there'd be nothing in your fridge but a few beers and bottles of cava anyway).

However, you might like to know that Mercadona is about to open a branch within the Vialia shopping centre (where the Cercanias train from the airport comes into) - very handy for picking up a few essentials en route from the airport to home. The trains from the airport into the city centre run every 20 minutes.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Shane_*79 said:


> Thank you all for your replies and the advice given especially on the 183 day rule. I was wondering if there was a particular website I could look at to find out a bit more info on this rule


Hi Shane,

HMRC's website will help you with regards to tax residence.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Shane_*79 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Thank you all for your replies and the advice given especially on the 183 day rule. I was wondering if there was a particular website I could look at to find out a bit more info on this rule. I would prefer to keep my accounts in the UK so this might be more beneficial for me.


You could start here
https://www.gov.uk/browse/tax


----------

